# Paph. Temptation 'Wacousta' FCC/AOS



## SlipperFan (May 22, 2017)

I almost didn't send this to judging because I saw that other awarded plants (including Brandon Tam's) had more or bigger flowers. But the twisty petals were something I didn't see so much on the others, so I sent it. The judges agreed. 
Temptation is philippinense fma album ‘Sterling’ x kolopakingii v. topperi ’10 Mile’ from Lehua.


----------



## fibre (May 22, 2017)

F C C !!! My congratulations Dot!


----------



## mrhappyrotter (May 22, 2017)

Very bright lip and great color for the cross. Congrats on the FCC. It'd be great it if had more flowers, but who knows, maybe next time it blooms, it will.


----------



## terryros (May 22, 2017)

Incredible photos, Dot. If you took in high resolution, they would be awfully nice framed prints! Which parent is contributing the twisted petals?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SlipperFan (May 22, 2017)

terryros said:


> Incredible photos, Dot. If you took in high resolution, they would be awfully nice framed prints! Which parent is contributing the twisted petals?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro



Philippinense, I would guess.


----------



## abax (May 22, 2017)

Another award??? Congratulations Dot. The twisty petals
are wonderful, but I love that golden pouch.


----------



## eaborne (May 22, 2017)

A huge congratulations!


----------



## Lanmark (May 22, 2017)

This is an incredible flower and very deserving of its award. Congratulations Dot!


----------



## NYEric (May 22, 2017)

Congrats! That's a multi I would keep.


----------



## John M (May 23, 2017)

Holy cow, Dot! That's awesome...congratulations!

That is a really beautiful cross. I gotta get one of these one day!


----------



## Ray (May 23, 2017)

Fantastic, Dot. Congratulations.


----------



## littlefrog (May 23, 2017)

mrhappyrotter said:


> Very bright lip and great color for the cross. Congrats on the FCC. It'd be great it if had more flowers, but who knows, maybe next time it blooms, it will.



Most flowers we could find on that cross was 7 per inflorescence. 6 on this one. So pretty solid on the flower count, maybe next year it will have 7.

Rob


----------



## tnyr5 (May 23, 2017)

Interesting that it has so much color with those parents.


----------



## Spaph (May 23, 2017)

What an impressive spike and blooming, how exciting on the award!!!:clap:


----------



## chris20 (May 23, 2017)

Congrats! I like everything about it


----------



## SlipperFan (May 23, 2017)

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## Ozpaph (May 23, 2017)

An FCC!!!!!


----------



## My Green Pets (May 23, 2017)

Wonderful! When you say 'sent it to judging', what does that mean? I have to pack mine in the car and drive it up. Do you have an orchid transport service? 

Sent from my SM-G730V using Tapatalk


----------



## papheteer (May 24, 2017)

That's really impressive. Deserving of the FCC, in my eyes at least


----------



## SlipperFan (May 24, 2017)

CambriaWhat said:


> Wonderful! When you say 'sent it to judging', what does that mean? I have to pack mine in the car and drive it up. Do you have an orchid transport service?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G730V using Tapatalk



One of my colleagues/friends in our society is also a judge - Rob Halgren. I asked him if he would take my plant to judging, and he obliged. It is wonderful that we have several judges in our society, and that they are willing to transport our orchids to judging.


----------



## emydura (May 24, 2017)

Congratulations Dot. That pouch colour is really striking. Many clones from this hybrid can be pretty drab to me but yours has good colour.


----------



## tomkalina (May 25, 2017)

Congrats, Dot! That's a beauty; well worthy of the FCC/AOS.


----------



## AdamD (May 25, 2017)

Woohoo! Good deal!


----------



## Tom Reddick (Jun 5, 2017)

Wow what a stunning plant. Magnificent color and presentation.


----------



## Mark Karayannis (Jun 5, 2017)

Congratulations Dot, it,s a great feeling


----------



## Don I (Jun 5, 2017)

Congratulations and beautiful photographs.
Don


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 6, 2017)

:clap: Bravo :clap: !!!! Jean


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 7, 2017)

Gorgeous! The phili (roebelinii) is strong in this one..


----------



## Wendy (Jun 7, 2017)

Way to go Dot! An amazing flower. :clap: Grown and displayed to perfection!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 7, 2017)

Thanks, everyone!


----------

